Ask HN: I'll die about 2068, will most games still be written in C/C++? - slurppurple
======
buzzybee
No, because the bottleneck for most games is typically GPU performance, with a
side of memory allocation. There is no magic dictating that every game needs
deep instruction-level massaging, and many of the interesting bits that do
need it can be turned into library code. The stack for a high performance game
of 2068 might still be "low level" relative to other applications, but it has
as much reason to shift towards a higher average level of abstraction as any
other piece of software.

------
dontJudge
With the move to mobile gaming, very possibly. Programmer convenience may not
be as important as battery power.

~~~
dontJudge
It's an issue even with console gaming, where noisy fans, and fire risks on
carpet floors hamstring advancement.

------
greggman
Most games aren't written in c/c++ today. Maybe most AAA games are. Most games
are written in various engines that use other languages whether it's c# in
unity or the language in game maker etc...

~~~
NightWalknStoic
Yeah, not really, the engine aka Unity or Unreal is still written in C/C++.
Also, any game that requires performance that doesn't use one of these pre-
made engines such as Factorio or Prison Architect, still requires C/C++ at
it's core, but can use Lua or something for gameplay.

~~~
zachlatta
> Yeah, not really, the engine aka Unity or Unreal is still written in C/C++.

That's kind of like saying that most websites are written in C/C++ because
that's that the browsers are written in.

~~~
paulddraper
Exactly. The question is what language at game developers working in. I mean,
at the end if the day, everything's machine code.

------
88e282102ae2e5b
well that's 52 years from now, and for some perspective, FORTRAN was released
59 years ago. I don't think it's unreasonable to think that a paradigm shift
will happen in half a century.

------
lafar6502
no, no more games will be written after you die. At least from your
perspective.

------
TheOtherHobbes
No.

Most games won't be written.

~~~
posterboy
Elaborate! Do you mean AI or visual coding and editing tools?

------
user5994461
Most games with good graphics. Yes. There is no alternative.

